# IRI report



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I got the nerve to try IRI agin;most of the time I fish it during the fall for Stripers and Tog.Sumertime is the best there.I went there yesterday;got there at 10am and got alot of Blues at high tide by the Coast Guard Station on a small bucktail ahead of a 2oz trolling sinker I cuaght 5 Blues until I lost half of my rod .Once the tide went out I tried for Flounder by the jetty on the Oceanside;got a 17 3/4" and another small one.I missed several bites but almost caught another.For the Flounder I was using minnow/squid on a carolina wide gap rig with a 1/8-1/2 oz sinker;fishing it 10ft within the rocks.I saw some Tog,Striper,and a possible Weakie(didn't get a good enough look).I left at 8pm;it was Damn good fishin  for this year.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Oh yeah,I also hooked a big Skate(Cownose Ray);but that doesn't count.I hope to get back down there on Sunday;It wasn't too crowed on Thursday.I hope its the same on Sunday.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*IRI isn't bad*

I went fishing yesterday at IRI from10am-7pm;tried for Flounder w/ minnows/squid and didn't get any.Then,I tied soaking Peeler crab on a 5/0 circle hook fish-finder rig and just when I was going to get skunked I hook up with a 11lb 28" Black Drum.I was fishing on the North Jetty all day.What a fight;What a catch!:jawdrop:


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Sweet catch Pappy*

That was great catch to end your day. Congrats 


MC


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*how did you lose half your rod?*

did it break?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Or when you casted your rod came apart and the line broke and your top half of the rod went a flying Trust me I have seen this before!


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Pappy did you catch the black drum in the pocket or on the inlet side? 
I have been jonesing to go to the inlet for quite some time but my wife is due 8/7 (my 3rd daughter) so I havent been goin far from home.
Thats the reason for my lack of reports this year
But come fall................


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Welcome back Doverpower! Congrats on the upcoming new edition! Can't wait for the fall and see some of your reports. I am going to try and make it out there this year and will like to hook up with you a few times. Hopefully between you and shaggy you guys can get me hooked into some monster striper!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

FL Fisherman,Husky my line snapped and half of my rod came flying with it.I cuught my Drum on My 10ft Tica Conventional that can handle 6 n bait,and I caught him more towards the Inlet side,Towards the end.I can't wait to catch more Drum in the future.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

that happened to me before, except my line did not break, so i was able to retrieve the top half of my rod.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i see a lot of people say monster striper. what is considered a monster? i never heard that term before i came onto this board. i fish IRI a lot , and have caught a lot of rock there , but i never heard them called monsters. i'm just curious.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hey BillR*

A monster Striper is considered to be a striper thats been "HUGIFIED" by Years of growth. Or you can look at it like this. Its one of those Big early season stripers you the guys on the boats catching. Thats just my thoughts..........Tight Lines

Hugified - Increasing in size over a period of time.

That's my definition...


MC


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi M. C.i'm not making fun or anything like that. i rarely fish there from a boat. i have fished in IRI since the early forties. in those days we fished with live squid. in that period of time i have caught rock from 1-44 lbs. but mever heard them called monsters. times change in 60+ years.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Since we catch dinky 20"ers*

anything around 40 inches would be a monster by my definition.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hey BillR*

I know what you mean. I call them monsters because i have never caught one over 23"during the season. The striper the guy caught at Assateague Island this year was considered a monster. That bad mister was some kind of record. But like Husky said we rarely catch anything in the 30" and up range so those would be considered monsters...........Tight Lines



MC


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Having only caught two strippers that big, anything over 30" is a monster to me. Heck, right about now any keeper would be considered a monster. The regulars on the TidalFish forum consider anything 40" and over to be a trophy rock. 39" is good but no cigar. I hope we all get a trophy rock this fall. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Amen catman!


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

A monster has a head almost as large as yours and is longer than your kids!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Any Striper over 30" long is considered a big Striper which is a monster in some guys books.A Striper 40" or more is a monster to me.Hey even my 35"er that I caught earlier in the year is a monster;it was a couple ounces away from MD ciatation size.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

conway. not much of a joke. i didn't even chuckle.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Come on Billr cheer up. It was kind of funny. I don't think it was directed solely at you but to whoever was reading it. Ok true some of us need to get out and fish more but lets all lighten up a little around here.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ethier it wasn't funny or somone doesn't have a sense of humor


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't care I'm more than happy to bring home a fish that is at least legal ecspically this year.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Got that right Pappy. 

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll be back to get more Drum from there Saturday or Sunday and maybe some Flounder.If you see me I'll be wearing a Baltimore Ravens hat wearing glasses.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fished IRI yesterday and,the bite slowed down alot;I caught 1 throwback Flounder on minnows/squid and a 16.8lb 38" Striper.I caught the Striper working the whitewater on the North Jetty on a 1/4 bucktail rigged ahead of a 2oz trolling sinker.Thats your monster Striper you guys were talking about .It was alot ruffer yesterday thans its been too.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

nice fish


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*show us the monster!*

pics please!


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

What time were you there. My son-in-law and I were trying the south side from 4:30 - 7:00 AM. We had 1 throwback striper on Sat. Sunday the only thing going was seeweed. Every cast would bring in a couple of pounds of the stuff. 

We tried for tog after giving up on plugging, but the seaweed was just too muc to deal with.

Did see I person at the very end (north side) who looked to be throwing from about a 15' who was bringing in a fish on just about every cast. No one around seemed to be doing anywhere near as good. Anyone from the group on the north side Saturday? Love to know what this guy was throwing.

I went back and got the boat on Sat and went to the North side (not somehting I do unless it is a very calm sea) and tried our luck there for about 1/2 hour - total 1 7" bass (hope he grows up quick.)


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Were the guys of Korean decent.There was a group of Korean guys and one had a lighter looking longer pole say 14'+.They were using Peelers with 5/o hooks.The one with the 11'er was catching most of the fish.I was there 10am-6pm Sunday and I carry too much stuff too the jetty.I like to fish elbo to elbo with that group.Husky,I'll probily post the Drum maybe within the next mounth. ?????.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish Happy. So you go all the way out on the jetties and cast? Do you wear corkers? I know it is recommended but I have gone half way out without them and had no problem. Of course on a low tide.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I see tons of people on the jetty without korkers;I recomend you wear korkers or golf shoes(somthing that has metal spikes).If you slip on the rock and you weren't wearing those mentioned;its your loss .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I don't know the place very well so I didn't brave going out very far. I think if you fall in the drink there you better be a good swimmer especially if the tide is moving.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't wear my korkers if I'm at the bridge or the Coast Guard Station;but before I take the fist step on the jetties that are out in the ocean I strap on my korkers.When I got that big one I chased him real fast from the end of the jetty to almost near the bridge.Talk about having dexterity.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

they repaired the north jetty a couple years ago, and it's much better. it used to go out about another 40ft. and had a tower same as south side. many people feel that the cost of the korkers is to much, but they are the best out there. there have been too many people drown falling off those rocks. if you are lucky a current will push you back on them. if not and you get caught in an eddy you go right down.it's only about 300 yards from the end of the jetty to the coast guard station, but the depth goes from about 20ft. to 110ft back to 18ft at cg. 3 years ago a 16 year old boy fell in on the incoming tide. they found his body about one mile north of the inlet about 3 days later.the korkers are about$50, but are worth every dime.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Besides Korkers it's also advisable to wear a PFD. I'm investing in auto inflating SOSpenders. If you fall, hit your head, and go into the drink you're a goner. The auto inflates will turn you face up with your head out of the water. They're expensive, about $120.00, but well worth the price.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll be back again tommorrow;I'll be the guy with a 10' thumburner combo wearing a Ravens hat.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll be back again tommorrow;I'll be the guy with a 10' thumburner combo wearing a Ravens hat.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I got skunked last time;hopefully I'll get more fish next time


----------

